# Just adopted 2 very timid cats



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

Your advice please!
Yesterday we adopted 2 cats from our local rescue centre. They'd been in foster care for about 4 months or so after a change in family circumstances meant they needed to be rehomed. They are approximately 2yrs old, brother & sister, called Sam & Tigger.
We were told that the cats were somewhat shy but very gentle and would be ok with children (which is lucky as we have 3 in the house).

After being matched with Sam & Tigger and then meeting them, we had a couple of weeks to read up on rehoming cats and how best to help settle timid cats. We haven't rehomed adult cats before - we've always had kittens - other than a year of fostering a giant tabby cat but that was completely different as he most definitely ruled the house!
So, as our house is open plan and we don't really have a suitable safe room for them to start off in, we set up a safe haven for them in the biggest dog crate we could get our hands on. This contains a large cosy bed which is enclosed in an cardboard box shelter to give them some privacy but is partially open at the front so they can see out if they want. There is a water bowl and space for a litter tray, plus an area for food.
So.... nearly 36hrs in and they have eaten a very small amount and the litter tray was used, but both occurred overnight.

They spent all of yesterday and today curled up together in their bed either sleeping or watching the world go by.
They are away from the busiest part of the house but they will be in earshot of most things and people do pass by occasionally. When we walk by we say hello and the children know to be quiet around then - to be fair the children are very familiar with looking after cats and they are pretty much ignoring them so I am not too worried on that score.
We are using a feliway spray.

I'm putting a small amount of fresh food down 3 times a day once in the morning, once at lunchtime and again before I go to bed. None has been touched other than the bedtime one last night.
the food is the same brand as they had in foster care. I remove it after about an hour except for the late night one.
Apparently they were timid to start with when they first went into foster care but grew much more confident as time went by, and they are not at all aggressive. 

Any advice you can offer about how to assist their settling in would be very welcome as they are very timid and I don't want to rush things and make mistakes. I know it might take a while too - I am under no illusions on that score.

Does this sound ok or is there anything I need to do (either now or in a few days)?
thank you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds great! As your home is quiet and relaxed and the children knowledgeable around cats, I'd leave the cage door open and let them venture out at times when you are around to supervise. If they seem confident, play with them with some cat toys and treats. Encourage them to explore.
If you have any concerns or they seem scared you can always crate them again when you are out or at night. I'd try to extend the time out of the crate each time for a little.
Would love to see a photo of Sam & Tigger xx


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

ha ha well I managed to feed them some dreamies by hand as apparently they like that. This went well so we then moved onto some lily's kitchen dry food again by hand. so far so good. I left the door to the crate open and Tigger came out first to explore, then Sam and they allowed me to stroke them both. They then had some Felix and a drink before setting off exploring but Tigger kept coming back to me for a fuss. After about 1hr or so of exploring the immediate area we decided to put them back into the crate but that is where we came unstuck. Managed to lose Tigger in the house for a while and all attempts to get Sam back in failed. ffinally found Tigger upstairs so brought her back down again and managed to get her in the crate. but attempts to recapture Sam failed and he was beginning to get a little anxious so we've given up and put a Iitter tray and bedding plus some food and water down in the kitchen for the night....
Not sure what we will do tomorrow as I had hoped to keep them a little more contained until they were comfortable here. Oh well at least they're beginning to be slightly less timid. no chance for a photo this evening but will post soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear lol. Never mind, sounds like they like the space and have had enough of the crate. As long as the kitchen is safe for them it should be fine!
Looking forward to a photo and more updates x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like you're doing a great job. Time and patience will be your friend and that's so hard, but everything you're doing is right. 

My little rescue spent 3 weeks hissing at me from a cupboard so yours are well ahead! I found that giving him crunchies every day and just talking to him where he could see me really helped, just chilling with him where he felt safe, and then one day, he had crept forwards beneath the couch to almost request a treat... from there on in, every day there was a positive change.

Catnip would help too, as they seem to lose their inhibitions some, and with some treats they will relax all the more.

Best of luck,

Z


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you. I have ordered some catnip spray in my order from zooplus so hopefully that will help. 
Well they have now got free run of the house! 1st night here they were in the dog crate and too timid to worry about coming out. 2nd night we couldn't get them back into the dog crate come bedtime so they spent the night happily in the kitchen. night 3 again in the kitchen but the washing machine was programmed to come on in the wee hours (not in the same room but close by in the utility room). They did not like this one bit and hammered on the door to get out. So last night we let them stay out in the house and didn't hear a squeak from them!
During the day they tend to hide away upstairs - under a bed or tucked down the side of the laundry basket - no one favourite place though so I'm never 100% sure where they are. I suspect that this is because the house is busy in the day with it being the summer holidays and the kids are doing their normal thing. Though when we've been out for the afternoon there's no discernable evidence that they have emerged whilst we've been our. Come 8pm though they start to tear around the house exploring and they come in to see us on the sofa and even jump up onto a lap. They haven't yet worked up the courage to stay for any length of time though.
They're not eating vast quantities but I guess that might be as they are a little stressed. litter tray being used too. Every day brings more confidence.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

reed bunting said:


> Thank you. I have ordered some catnip spray in my order from zooplus so hopefully that will help.
> Well they have now got free run of the house! 1st night here they were in the dog crate and too timid to worry about coming out. 2nd night we couldn't get them back into the dog crate come bedtime so they spent the night happily in the kitchen. night 3 again in the kitchen but the washing machine was programmed to come on in the wee hours (not in the same room but close by in the utility room). They did not like this one bit and hammered on the door to get out. So last night we let them stay out in the house and didn't hear a squeak from them!
> During the day they tend to hide away upstairs - under a bed or tucked down the side of the laundry basket - no one favourite place though so I'm never 100% sure where they are. I suspect that this is because the house is busy in the day with it being the summer holidays and the kids are doing their normal thing. Though when we've been out for the afternoon there's no discernable evidence that they have emerged whilst we've been our. Come 8pm though they start to tear around the house exploring and they come in to see us on the sofa and even jump up onto a lap. They haven't yet worked up the courage to stay for any length of time though.
> They're not eating vast quantities but I guess that might be as they are a little stressed. litter tray being used too. Every day brings more confidence.


 That's great news!! Well done for having patience and letting them explore in their own time. I downloaded an app on my phone so I could actually see if my cat was coming out. You put it on your phone, set the phone up to watch and then go in another room on a laptop or PC - great to see them exploring when you're not even sure if they are popping a whisker out of their hidey hole!

Can't wait for an update D


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

well they're getting more confident - Sam especially who comes down to ask for food or a fuss during the day. He has even let the 2 biggest children stroke him briefly. Sudden noises/ movements still send him scrambling away to a safe place. Tigger still hides away for most of the day but she chooses a different spot each time so I've not got a clue where she is. I went to get a jumper out of the drawers as we were off to the park and didn't think to check underneath first - cue one very surprised and put out cat bombing out of hiding.
They're enjoying spending time looking out of the windows so I hope to be able to let them outside in another couple of weeks or so. But so far so good.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww what beautiful kitties


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

ok well Tigger, the timid tabby and white hasn't really recovered from being accidentally disturbed from her sleeping place the other day and she's gone into daytime hiding. Sam is around and about for most of the day so he's definitely coming out If his shell. he's about a kg bigger than his sister and just seems to eat all day. I need to get Tigger more interested in food - she is nibbling at the wet food I put down but not devouring it with too much gusto. She likes the lily's kitchen dry food I am using to supplement the Felix. I hope to coax them onto something better than Felix but presume I should hold off on this a bit longer?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

My cats have been fed on felix all their lives and are healthy and well  I have started supplementing with some dry food but only for a bit of variety and a few nibbles to keep the cat tower toy stocked up


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

quick update!
Both Sam and Tigger have gained so much confidence in recent weeks and seem very settled here. So today we let them outside for the first time. They were out for over an hour in total and we kept a vague eye on them though Sam did disappear for a while. They both came back for a bite to eat and now are fast asleep. phew!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lovely to get n update - thank you! And so glad things are going well.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like you have done everything right for them...glad to hear they are settled now; that must be a relief for you. If they are happy with the food you are giving them, I'd stick to it for the time being at least. They will let you know if they suddenly take a dislike to it!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

So glad to hear your cuteys are settling down. Well done! x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are beautiful cats, glad they are settling in well.


----------



## reed bunting (Mar 7, 2015)

Well we propped the cat flap open all day yesterday to get them used to going through. locked at night though for now. Today I've left the flap unlocked so we will see if they can figure it out by themselves....


----------

